# Summer 2002



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

There is a couple of reasons why i keep on starting new diary's.

#1- I am anal (leave that alone Kuso) everything has to be neat and organized.

#2-When ever i make some major changes or start something new i like to change my diary as well.

#3- My old one was boring


Lina i hope you don't mind that i copied your diary layout.


Stats: 5'9"
Weight: 129 lbs
Goal: To compete this weekend in the CBBF physique challenge, and do the 2003 provincial fitness competition weighing 130lbs at 11% BF.
Age: 26 

Daily Journal 
Well only 5 more days to go and i will be up on stage . I had a really hard time getting to sleep last night and woke up a few times really confused. Had meal one and then headed off to the gym to do my cardio, and had to do the seated bike because i was feeling quite ill. Had my arms waxed Saturday and yesterday i finshed removing every last bit of hair on my body for this weekend. Tonight i put my first coat of Pro Tan on and can't wait. Even though i have to sleep in a little sleeping bag beside my BF i love putting that stuff on and seeing the cuts pop out. I am feeling and looking quite soft with alot less cuts then my last competition in April. It scares me a bit (ok alot)  but i have faith in the people that are helping me reach my goals. Going to pick up my suit today and can't wait to see it done. I also start back at gymnastics classes tonight and can't wait to see all the girls, we have so much fun together.

Meal One: 
1/2 sweet potato (couldn't take oatmeal anymore)
4 egg whites and 1 yolk
1 capsule flax seed oil

Meal Two: 
1 scoop protein
apple (umm haven't had one in a while)
5 almonds

At this point in my diet i kinda just hate food, and with 7 liters of water i am not that hungry. I am also one snappy and moody  you know what.

Meal Three: 
Tin tuna
1 Tablespoon mayo
celery
1/2 sweet potato

Tryed to have a strawberries and cream shake yesterday and i blew up like a balloon, dairy and diets dont go well for me.

Meal Four: 
150 g of turkey breast (on the way to gymnastics)

Gymnastics was a blast and i did my personal best on arm hang (2 minutes) and bench jumps 30 sec. (41 jumps).

Meal Five: 
Huge salad with 4 cups lettuce and lean ground beef


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey J'Bo!

Good luck on the comp this weekend! Be sure to post piccies! We love piccies! I'm sure the guys will vouch for that!! No way I don't mind you copying my layout, I'm flattered!  !!! 

Don't forget to smile!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

I am quite impressed with your dedication so far. I wish you the best of luck this weekend!  

I love sweet potatoes...and apples too!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

*I am hungry!*

It is 10:50pm and i really need to go to bed because i am starving. Maybe it's because i just finished reading the sushi journal. 

I have one thing to say though.

W8 and DP i owe you big time. Thanks for putting up with all my questions during the past 3 weeks. I doubted you guys, but as i put my first coat of Pro Tan this evening i saw things i have never seen before. I am definately not as lean, but i am alot more fuller and muscular looking. My legs are sooo much better, thanks to W8's leg program. I can hardley wait to see what i will look like at the end of the week.

But, i am ready to get back to eating more fruit because with this lack of sugar, i am feeling really dumb. 

Plus i have been having REALLY bad dreams. I wake up in the middle of the night and am so confused that i can't tell what is real and not. It is pretty scary when it happens, but usually my BF calms me down and i fall back asleep.

8 Liters down today and i am working on the 9th.

5 Days until i can eat a jam buster again.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

J'BO

Best of Luck and Keep It Up!
Thanks for bringing us along for the ride. Keep us in the loop post-competition!!!

TGK


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

I will definately keep you all in the loop post comp.
I am going to have a long bulking process (about 8 monthes to be exact).
But for next week, you may get grossed out on the food entries.
Maybe i shouldn't even post them.


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> #1- I am anal (leave that alone Kuso)



Hey, I won`t touch it


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Why whats wrong with my ass?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I haven't seen it but I am guessing nothing........


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

You said leave it alone!!!!!! 

hey, I`d be happy to touch it.....and..well, you know


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Weight: 128.6 lbs
Goal: To get through my grocery shopping without crying in the cookie isle.

Daily Journal 
Well 4 more days and counting, and now i am feeling the hunger pangs. Last night i woke up so hungry at 4am i had to have a chicken breast. I really wanted a warm croissant with salmon cream cheese and strawberries, but i closed my eyes and pretended. I slept in my sleeping bag, because i applied my first coat of Pro Tan. I used Show Tan last time but this time am using Pro Tan and it goes on much easier. The Pro Tan smells alot worse though as my BF said "you smell like ass". I had a better sleep last night and must have been really tired from training because i slept 10 hours. Dreams were still a little messed up, but i can tell that i have alot less estrogen in my body and more Test. cause boy were those dreams kinky. Well today is a light day for me, only 20 min cardio and some quarter turns. I will try to do a little shoulders but thats it for the weights. Have to do arm hang tommorrow and don't want to compromise my hang time. Well i am off to start my day.

Meal One: 
1/2 cup brown rice
6 egg whites (1yolk)
hempseed oil, multi vitamin, vitamin c, calcium (650mg).

had to run around and prepare for this weekend so i went from 10am-3pm without any food. 

Meal Two: 
50g turkey breast
tin salmon
1 teaspoon mayo
1/2 cup brown rice

did more running around

Meal Three: 
1.5 scoops protein
4 strawberries
1 tablespoon hempseed oil

Meal Four: 
Extra lean ground beef
Mag. and Cal.

Have a splitting headache, i am geussing it is from the lack of food and water i had today.

Tommorrow will be better.
 

BTW 11.2 % BF tonight.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> I haven't seen it but I am guessing nothing........



I will be sure to get a good backside shot for you this weekend.


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Look`n forward to it


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

aw shucks- now they are gonna expect that from everyone!! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am feeling and looking quite soft with alot less cuts then my last competition in April. It scares me a bit (ok alot)  but i have faith in the people that are helping me reach my goals.
> 
> Last night i woke up so hungry at 4am i had to have a chicken breast.



I feel I have to make a statement here.  If you are looking soft and not as lean...it is not due to *our* pre-contest diet (which you've only really been on for 3 weeks and is hardly enough time for a proper cut)...it is likely due to *your* post-comp diet of sugar.  Not to mention the fact you seem to have difficulty sticking to the diet, as seen above w/ the 4 am chicken...I don't recall putting that anywhere 



> But for next week, you may get grossed out on the food entries.
> 
> Maybe i shouldn't even post them.



We've discussed this....you shouldn't!!!



> W8 and DP i owe you big time. Thanks for putting up with all my questions during the past 3 weeks. I doubted you guys, but as i put my first coat of Pro Tan this evening i saw things i have never seen before.



Not a problem, we love to help!  I hope you kick ass this weekend....and don't forget the pics


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

I would just like to make a comment. You made a statement that if anyone could suggest anything other than oatmeal in the morning you would be their sex slave for life. I suggested sweet potatoes or brown rice, which I see was on your menu instead of oatmeal. When can I expect you to arrive.  

Just kidding


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

> **originally posted by w8**...... and don't forget the pics ......



We can't wait!!!


Especially this one (which I didn't ask for but you promised).....



> **originally posted by J'Bo.......
> I will be sure to get a good backside shot for you this weekend./QUOTE]
> 
> You are too generous.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

> *Originally posted by J'Bo*
> 
> If anyone could give me better opinions other than oatmeal, sunny boy or any hot cereal? I would consider being your sex slave for life.



Just to refresh your memory.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Craig is Funny!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes Craig you are quite the humorous one.

I meant a new source of carbs, other than the ones i currently eat. Nice try though.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Well W8 i was really not saying that you in anyway are a result of my shitty ability to stick to a diet. I was simpley stating that i am not in the shape i was last time around. I know why i am not, donut factor.  

Today i was running around trying to get everything ready for this weekend and screwed up my diet royally. I know your going to be  i did not cheat, but i ended up missing a meal. My water was down to 3 liters today too. Is there anything i can do to get back on track or can i just continue with my plan as usual. 

BTW this evening i stepped on my BF scale. Geuss what. 11.2%. I couldn't be any happier.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 18, 2002)

3 liters??? 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

No excuses i fuqed up.
Should i go back to 8 tommorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

COLOR=deeppink]Weight:[/COLOR] 127.2lbs
Goal: To get back up to 8 liters today.

Daily Journal 
Well i know stressing isn't good for the holding water thing but i am pissed at myself for yesterdays water intake and meals. Have to eat perfectely and drink alot today to make up for it. Well i got my suit yesterday and man is it awesome the lady is so good at making suits. The but however seems to be very very small, glad i got some but tape. I have my second coat of PT on and am feeling like a carrot, but like to be dark. Face looks kinda funny white though. We have a media press conference Friday afternoon and can't wait to meet Jen Hendershott, she is coming here to give a seminar and preform at the show. 

Meal One: 
6 egg whites (1 yolk)
vitamin c, calcium (650mg), 2 flax capsules, potassium

Meal Two: 
tin tuna
1 tablespoon mayo

Feeling great today, so far. After the pot. i feel like i have alot of energy. Does the potassium help to rid of water? Cause my abs sure feel tight.  BTW team DPw8 i am following the plan 2 a tee today, except i am cutting my protein shakes out, cause they were making me bloat. I am just finishing off liter 4. 

Meal Three: 
chicken breast
1 Tablespoon mayo 
celery

Umm chicken salad sandwich minus the bread. Added some curry to spice it up.

Meal Four: 
chicken breast
1 Tablespoon mayo

I seriously can't remember a thing on this diet, forgot about the no veggy rule and had a celery stick in meal 3.


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

I like your pink bits  

Makes it easier to read


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

> *Originally posted by J'Bo*
> 
> I meant a new source of carbs, other than the ones i currently eat. Nice try though.



Hey it was definately worth a try.  

Good luck on your comp J'Bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Kuso: thanks for taking a look at my little pink parts.

Craig: i commend you on your work, maybe next time.

K guys i think that since PB has given up his pornal role, i may have to take over. Has there ever been a female porno player?
The test in my body does it, it really isnt the sweet little J'Bo


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

w8lifter is the queen of porno, but Esmerelda and Sosunni come in a close second. I think the guys would assuredly welcome a new female porno master.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Great to hear.

BTW 
W8 i missed my cardio yesterday, can i do some light stuff today? or just a light upper routine? Cancel that i did some old fashion cardio instead .


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey geuss what i got to 8 liters today, but it took me til 9 pm. Better than nothing.

Plus my abs started pop out.  

Can't wait til Friday night!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

No pink bits today heh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey geuss what i got to 8 liters today, but it took me til 9 pm. Better than nothing.
> 
> Plus my abs started pop out.
> ...





Please stop your water earlier....Friday by 1-2 PM!


You should look exceptionally good first thing in the morning tomorrow......make a mental note and tell us exactly when you lose definition? 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Dp need info.
Am i supposed to have a banana, 1/2 cup oats, 6oz sweet potato and a banana or one of those?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> w8lifter is the queen of porno, but Esmerelda and Sosunni come in a close second. I think the guys would assuredly welcome a new female porno master.



I think w8 is officially retiring as Pornal Queen


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I think w8 is officially retiring as Pornal Queen



WTF??????  I don`t wanna hear any of that talk


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

*2 Days til the show*

Weight: 126.8lbs
Goal: To keep my spirits up and gain some confidence about my bodys condition.

Daily Journal 
Well this is it boys and girls, the second last day before i get my ass on that stage. Last night was really hard for me, i was up all night wondering if my body would change. I am going to take note of this for next time when i decide to eat like a little piggy post comp. This should be a lesson to all the people out there who are going to compete, DONT PIG OUT for a month after your competition. I knew this was going to be a challenge because i decided to compete only 3 weeks out, so it has been. Well i have to prepare all my meals for the day, so i hope everyone has a gret day. Thanks for reading my journal, all your comments (good or bad) really help me. 

Meal One: 
6 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal Two: 
tin of tuna
1 tablespoon mayo

Meal Three: 
chicken breast
1 tablespoon mayo

Meal Four: 
chicken breast
1 tablespoon mayo
4 oz sweet potato

Meal Five: 
tin tuna
1 tablespoon mayo

Meal Six: 
tin salmon
1/2 tablespoon salmon
4oz sweet potato

Well i went shopping for a bit today and found a really hot top for after the show. This made me feel a little better. Had a really busy day, but i kept up with my water, supplements and meals. Feeling good, had a little headache this evening but once i took my cal and mag  i felt better. Hold on i am going to check myself out in the mirror. Abs look alot better than before but i am not really filling out that much. I will update you in the am.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Morning JBO! YOu will be fine! I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Leslie,
But right now i don't feel that way.
I gotta get out of this negative mode.
Maybe i'll go shopping.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

*Note to everyone*

I have seen J'bo's pics....she is fretting over nothing!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

Really?

That means alot coming from you.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

pics? I wanna see too! And JBo while your shopping can you pick me up some eggs!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

No these were very private pics and they were for W8 only. Sorry, it was the early am. I will post pics Monday for sure, i promise. You don't want to see those pics, they will discourage anyone. Its what you look like after you havent carb loaded, a mess.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

I`m pretty sure that I wanna see them


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

Believe me, i am pretty sure you don't. Plus how did you ever find that post about pics so fast? You have some kinda bod pic radar?

I will definately make up for the lack of pics next week, i promise.

My BF saw your sig. pic and laughed. You two would be good friends i think, same sense of humor (or lack of)


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

LOL.....it from an Aystralian surf brand of clothing........The one in the avatar is actually now in the nNational Art Gallary


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

I have a full close up pic of my avatar if you want me to email it to you. It will have to do for now, i only have the 2.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Gimme gimme gimme


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok after the comment from W8, i think i will be fine.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DP need info.
> Am i supposed to have a banana, 1/2 cup oats, 6oz sweet potato and a banana or one of those?




I haven't seen the pics....so I don't know how best to help you other than the plan w8 and I discussed for you! 


DP


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

******I think I gotta spend a few minutes alone    ********


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I haven't seen the pics....so I don't know how best to help you other than the plan w8 and I discussed for you!
> 
> DP



If I could email it to you, you could see it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> If I could email it to you, you could see it




If it is OK with J'Bo....I won't see them for about 5 hours....butt we may want to adjust her carbs tomorrow!


J'Bo, we need a report on how you're doing!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spent!...er, sent!

J'bo....you should have all your BEEF cooked up tonight so you don't have to cook steak at 7 am


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Spent!...er, sent!




Received.....damn Baby...do you ever give good E-mail! 

(I'm not even going comment on the "all of the Beef")


J'Bo, what time of day were these taken and which day?



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

The pics were taken early this am when i woke up. I did not feel great after i ate all those carbs at once last night, but i got very vascular and kinda tingley. heehe. Right now i am very tired and will have to paint and go straight to bed. I am excited about all my beef tommorrow. BTW if i am to take a pot every hour again tommorrow then how do i swallow it without water (after 1pm)?
I could use the grapefruit juice but what about the other times i am not eating a meal? And its 4oz of cooked beef right? Should i really take 2 pots every hour? Til my last meal or til bed time?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

Well everyone i dont think i will have time to read everyone elses journals for the next couple of days, so be good and have fun. I know i will be having tones of fun. Take care and don't do anything i wouldnt do


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

Good Luck J'Bo! And maybe we'll see a pic of the competition next week, right? Have fun!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> The pics were taken early this am when i woke up. I did not feel great after i ate all those carbs at once last night, but i got very vascular and kinda tingley. heehe. Right now i am very tired and will have to paint and go straight to bed. I am excited about all my beef tommorrow. BTW if i am to take a pot every hour again tommorrow then how do i swallow it without water (after 1pm)?
> I could use the grapefruit juice but what about the other times i am not eating a meal? And its 4oz of cooked beef right? Should i really take 2 pots every hour? Til my last meal or til bed time?



Swallow your pota. w/ your grapefruit juice...double up like I said if you need to, right until bedtime...

*4 litres of water by 1 pm!!!* Don't forget your diruetics....then I need to hear from you by around 7 pm for a progress report.

Don't forget your cal/mag either.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

Go J'Bo! Go J'Bo!

Your job description for the next two days:

 DON'T FUCK UP!  


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

I am sorry to interupt-but I had to say ----LMFAO You had better listen JBO- YOu have come this far!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Good Luck J'Bo!  You will do great


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Go J'Bo! Go J'Bo! *joining DP in the rap dance and waving fist in the air *
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck this weekend!!!!  

P.S. I am trying to find DP's whup a$$ shoulder workout but can't find it... I saw you reincarnate it somewhere... could you tell/ redirect me?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

Lina-I cant remember right now where i got it from. i think W8 sent me it.

DP- how come you are so harsh on me? I will not fuck up, the last few days before comps. i  listen to a tee. I have my scale out and cut my beef if its even .5oz over. BTW i dont really even feel a need to cheat for the next couple of days cause i have no cravings. So chill my friend, sounds like your stressing more than me. I am emtional right now though so don't make me  

I am doing my best.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

*Tommorrow is the day*

Weight: 128lbs
Goal: To have 6 abs out by the end of the day.

Daily Journal 
Well i am feeling pretty good this morning. This morining i kept wiping my shoulders because i thought i had put a streaky coat of Pro Tan on , turns out they are striations. Awesome. So i am only about 1% off from my goal of 11% so i am happy. 

Meal One thru Six: 
1/2 grapefruit
4 oz beef

Just got back from a 30min walk which felt good. I can't feel my but jiggle behind me, so i am pleased. Everyone kinda stares at me because i look like a carrot and a white face. Grapefruit is making me feel full and the shoulders are popping out nice. I will report what i look like after the third meal (if i can).


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 21, 2002)

Good Luck tomorrow J'Bo!  Try to have fun while you're kicking ass!  

Lina - the shoulder workout is pasted in my journal (whole new can of whup ass)


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Well JBo just wanted to let you know I am thinkin of ya! I hope you do fabulous! Work that butt girl! Good luck!
And have your man take LOTS of pics!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Lina-I cant remember right now where i got it from. i think W8 sent me it.
> 
> DP- how come you are so harsh on me? I will not fuck up, the last few days before comps. i  listen to a tee. I have my scale out and cut my beef if its even .5oz over. BTW i dont really even feel a need to cheat for the next couple of days cause i have no cravings. So chill my friend, sounds like your stressing more than me. I am emtional right now though so don't make me
> ...




Hey, I'm on your side and have been working behind the scenes with w8 to help you!  I started the "Go J'bo" chant......the point was not to upset you....it was that there is no more margin for missing water, bad timing or cheating..(not that you have done any one those things)


J'Bo...we are very proud of you...and we hope you kick "MAJOR ASS" tomorrow!   

Also know that we are at your service until the very last minute and beyond, your personal SUPPORT team! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks guys especially team DPw8.
Well i just got back from another busy day, press conference and nails done and Jen Hendershott seminar. Jen H is an amazing person. Anyways. I am going to bed as soon as i am done meal 5 and apply my last coat of pro tan. I am still holding a bit of water  and was very low on energy since i cut my water at 1:30pm. Should i take more diuretics? Can't afford to cramp during my arm hang tommorrow either. 

BTW DP fucking up at this point was not even an option. Feeling good so why screw with the DPw8 crew? Haha. Well i think that there maybe some last minute details i may need you two for. OHhh yah, when can i start carbing up? Although i am still holding some water (but have about 5 hours in between last pee) i look like i need carbs. Flattened out after todays meals. Have striations but no veins this evening, but grapefruit sure was yummy. What about a baked potato for breaky?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

Take another diuretic before bed, a potato for breaky is okay, if you're still holding water, go for another light walk if you can. No water...don't forget your cal/mag & potassium.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

J'Bo...make sure w/w8 that you understand the last minute carb details of the morning....the vascularity is a function of hydration and temperature. When you first get up (from the covers) tomorrow they will be there and give you an indication of what may happen when you "Pump Up!" 


Good Luck! 






DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

*not really getting you*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> J'Bo...make sure w/w8 that you understand the last minute carb details of the morning....the vascularity is a function of hydration and temperature. When you first get up (from the covers) tomorrow they will be there and give you an indication of what may happen when you "Pump Up!"
> 
> 
> ...



Dry carbs every half hour. Vascularity is what? So when ii get up tommorrow all dehydrated then i will be vascular? Is this what your saying? Am i to have 2-99mg pot every hour tommorrow too? And cal/mag in am with breakfast? how do i get the pills down?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: not really getting you*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Dry carbs every half hour. Vascularity is what? So when ii get up tommorrow all dehydrated then i will be vascular? Is this what your saying? Am i to have 2-99mg pot every hour tommorrow too? And cal/mag in am with breakfast? how do i get the pills down?



J'Bo....take three deep breaths and w8 a few minutes for a PM.....you are getting confused and we need to do this privately!


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

Well guys you will never believe it i am 11.2% BF and 2 lbs heavier than last comp.


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

I`m guessing thats good as you said you need to be 11% so congrats  

Now, kick some ass ........and don`t forget to get a pic of yours


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2002)

I won't forget the pics. 
I am off to register now.
Just had my toast and honey.
Ummmmmmm.
Tummy is feeling better.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

*GO J'Bo*

GO J'Bo! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

J'Bo, just noticed you on the board!

How did the moring-early afternoon go so far???     How is your body doing??? 


DP


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

I can't wait to hear how J'Bo did today...does anyone know the name or have a link to the competition she was participating in?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

*w8ing, w8ing, w8ing*

The suspense is ....is......is....I wonder what she is eating right now? 


J'Bo....Welcome home....Tell us what happened!  How did you do????



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 22, 2002)

I bet she's done w/ eating and dying for water at this point!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

Did you tell her she may not pee until tomorrow? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

Well? Girl....how'd ya do?


----------



## kuso (Jun 23, 2002)

Does her comp have an online site we can check out???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

*Contest Update*

Well guys the past couple of days have been amazing. I am going to keep you in suspense a little longer though. 

Friday: Had a press conference and met with all the girls from out of town. Everyone was HOT. I did an interview with a local T.V channel about why i was competing. Then in the evening Jenny Hendershott came to do a seminar, and boy does she rock. She is so real, down to earth and a positive person, who pretty much shared every aspect of her life with us. 

Saturday: Feeling like a dessert and want to drink so bad. Had a couple small dizzy spells but was fine once i got to the show. Registration was at 9am and there were over 50 girls registered. This competition was The  CBBF's National Woman's Fitness and Physique Challenge. I was competing in the physique challenge. I was last to get my number and also shit my pants when i realized i was number 21. Wow 21 girls! 

At 4pm the first event in my competition started. This was a palms in flexed arm hang for as long as you can hold yourself. This was sooo tough. I was not very happy with my results (1min 47 sec) because it was not my personal best. 

Then Jenny H preformed at the show and blew my mind. She is definately a role model and someone i hope to become better friends with. 

Then at 5pm was our second event, box jumps for 30 sec. as many as you can do. This is where you start on one side of a 8" bench jump on top then down other side and continue til 30 sec is up. I new that since i was not in top 2 for arm hang i needed to really pull myself together for this one. Well i got way beyond my personel best and rocked the stage with 45 jumps. I was happy. 

Then we sat and watched the fitness girls do their physique rounds. Let me just say, poor judges there were so many hot chicks. This show was awarding 2 pro cards and was very intense. There were 17 short class, 13 medium, and 7 tall competitors. This was the biggest national CBBF show ever. Some of those girls were Nadia Moussa, Natalie Taboulet, and Zena Walsh. I was amazed at the physiques on those girls.

About 9pm, we were up for physique round. Man i was sweatin because if anyone knows what it is like to do quater turns for a long time, it hurts. 21 competitors and 30min later i was about to pass out, but i kept those lats out. I was very happy when i was called out for first assesments. This is usually a good sign. I could see the judges pulling there hair out and werent to happy about the decisions they were going to have to make. After 30 min of sweating and cramping and dying (i litterally meant dying) we were finally done.

It took about 30 min and then they called back the top 6 to the stage for awards. Geuss what i was one of them. I was very shocked and happy. So we went on the stage and lined up for the awards. There were 4 Winnipeg girls i the top 6. That was awesome. The girl who won overall in my Aprils fitness competition won 6th, a great frind of mine got 5th. A first time competior i was just getting to know got 4th. And then there were 3, seriously i thought they had fucked up. 3rd was called and i was about to step up and then it wasnt me. ???????????? 2nd was calles up and i was shitting my pants. Out of 21 girls i had actually won. i hope no one took a picture of my face, because i was so in shock i almost passed out. 

So thanks to ALL of you for supporting me and especially thanks to team DPw8 for believing in me and helping me through the past 3 weeks. That one was for you guys.  

Well there was no way i was going home after that, so we went to the after party pig out. Suprisingly all i wanted was water. So i ate about a pineapple and a half, watermelon and half a nanimo bar. All the girls were there and we had alot of fun. There were tables full of pizza, ice cream and all kinds of food. Everyone was laughing cause all i wanted was fruit.

Today had come and fruit is the last thing on my mind. I feel great and once i get some sleep, i will post some pictures. 

I am sure either: 
www.cbbf.com
www.karyodiatu.com
will have photos up real soon so everyone can check out the competition. Alot of magazines were there too, so i will keep you posted as to where the pics will go.

Thanks again guys, you helped me tremendously.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

K so those websites were the wrong address.

here they are:
www.cbbf.net
www.karyodiatu.com
www.bodybuilding.ca

I checked ths morning and no pics yet though.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 23, 2002)

Wowza, that is awesome!

I think the website for cbbf is actually a .net, not .com

I checked and couldn't tell what was what. 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

*HFS*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!  

WAY TO GO J'Bo  

YOU ROCK!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

That is so fucking cool J'bo!!!!! Awesome!!!! Congrats...for winning and for sticking w/ it!!! That was an awesome post!!! You rock girl!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

thanks guys.
you are making me blush. 
gotta go rest now, but ill send pics asap.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

Screw that noise! 

Pictures cum first!  Sleep later! 


DP


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jun 23, 2002)

OUR girl kicks a$$ and take home the GOLD


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 23, 2002)

J'Bo...these are the only pics I could find as of now:
http://www.cbbf.net/events/2002_canadian_fitness/index.html

And I don't believe any of those are you, right?


----------



## kuso (Jun 23, 2002)

J`Bo...you are increadible 

Congats on the win  I`m so happy for ya


----------



## Leslie (Jun 23, 2002)

JBo I am SO happy for you! I know you worked so hard ! You totally deserve it! Awesome job team DPW8! Can't wait to see the winning pics!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

What class were you in J'bo....there were some big names there!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

I was in the physique challenge and not fitness.
There was only one class for this new addition to the CBBF's agenda. No pics on the website of me just yet. 
My name is Jenny BTW.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 23, 2002)

Thats awesome J'Bo  Top job


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

Here come the pics.

There is:
one of me doing the arm hang
one funny one of the box jumps
one of all the girls (i am in balck and almost always on the right)
one of me and the trophey


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

Awesome pics j'bo!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

I had to resize them a bit.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

Great quality too! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

Last one!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 23, 2002)

Geez...that last one I had to resize like 5 freaking times!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

Awesome J'Bo, you clearly won!  We are so proud of you! 


Gr8 PICS!


I see a new avatar cumming! 



DP


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 23, 2002)

No contest! J'Bo, you look great! Congrats on winning, and congrats to DPw8 for coaching another winner!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 23, 2002)

Great pics! Awesome!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks guys.
Sure you can create a new avatar out of one of those pics for me W8. I am a little dumb when it comes time to do stuff like that.
Whenever.


----------



## kuso (Jun 23, 2002)

WOW!! Great pix J`Bo, you outclassed em all


----------



## Leslie (Jun 23, 2002)

WOW JBO- you really put the other gals to shame!! You look amazing!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

J'Bo-

That whole process and the outcome is terrific! Congratulations!
You really deserved it!

Excellent Job!
Tom


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Lady!  You brought tears to my eyes.  I'm so very happy for you.  You worked so hard and you clearly kicked some serious booty.  Great pictures!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS J'BO!!!! GIRL You LOOK AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrats, you sure did deserve the win, Your looking FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jun 24, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS>> that is a phenomenal WIN! You rose to the occasion and WON it .. IT is wonderfully breathtaking to be the Last one standing! 

I BOW TO THEE. 
smiles

Enjoy it!!

Erilaya


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

Well i actually just found out that my physique was only placed 6th, so i am a little bummed. there are photos on these 2 websites:
www.x80.com (under J'Bo)
http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2002_canadian_fitness/index1.html


Next year i will have to reclaim the title with a bigger and better body.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Per J'Bo's request, I am posting this picture of her from the competition. The original location of the picture is here


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

Opp i am too late.
Thanks girl.


----------



## The Amazon (Jun 26, 2002)

I just now checked out the journal forum so I am rather late to the party, but I just wanted to congratulate you J-Bo!  You look fantastic!  

Great work!   

m


----------



## Eggs (Jun 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i actually just found out that my physique was only placed 6th, so i am a little bummed.
> 
> Next year i will have to reclaim the title with a bigger and better body.



 You did great J'Bo   Of course, we are all looking forward to see you bigger and better next year.  Ahem, as long as you post the pics for us    Just kidding around, but its nice to see you are in the mood to eat um up next year too.

Congrats, I think you did a great job!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow J-bo!! Looking fab!!  congratulations on the win!!


----------

